# Garage contents



## Shug

I currently rent a lockup in a locked yard. I would like to insure the contents, but damned if I can find an insurer that does it. They just refer me to home insurance that only covers garages on the same land as home. 
Closest I found was buildings cover only for a separate garage.
Anyone have this kind of insurance?


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Interesting question. I would have thought this would have come under the insurance of the yard, rather than a distant third party. Have you asked the yard owner?


----------

